# vibration when turning right



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

So I just got my tires changed so instantly going to blame them and going to take it back in this weekend but I noticed since replacing my tires if my wheel is even slightly turned right I get a vibration, if it is dead even or turning left, no noise no vibration, now if somehow I just didn't notice this and it was happening before getting front tires put on (Have pirelli p zero nero 245/40/18 on the fronts) Anyone have any ideas or could this even be a tire issue?


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty sure it's strut rub since you went to a little bigger size tire in front than what's original. 235R40x 18s are stock on the upgraded GTOs with 18" wheels. Have read several posts on this issue; these cars suffer from that quite a lot. Mine does it too, exactly like yours, only doing it when turning right, but I think my problem is my wheels being different than stock. 
You may get by with spacers but you'd have to search some posts around here to find out the right ones and how to go about using them.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Appreciate the info. I had 245/40/18 falken tires prior and don't believe this ever happened but now using pirelli. Going to take it back to the tire shop and get it checked just in case


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

So front wheels were out of balance but after getting them right the issue remains. Wondering if my wheels were so bad before they always caused a vibrating and that is why I never noticed it, also there are no signs of rubbing on the tires. Any ideas?


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Still haven't found the issue, thinking tie rod end on driver side, noise sounds like it is coming from in front of me and happens when going over 40 and has a humming noise with the vibration previously mentioned


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I was thinking tie rod as well. Make sure everything is tightened up also.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Possibly control arm bushings shot? Was thinking tie rod end though replacing mine tonight actually with similiar issues.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Checked tierod end and it looks to be fine. there isn't any movement when trying to move the bottom and top of the wheel but with suggestion for a local tech here replacing the bearing, going to do the whole hub assembly


----------

